# monitor esterno su portatile

## inspiron

LA situazione è questa:

ho lo schermo del mio portatile che deve andare a 1600x1200, mentre quello esterno va a 1680x1050.

Quello che vorrei ottenere sarebbe o di vedere il desktop su entrambi i monitor, o ancora meglio vorrei che il monitor del portatile si disattivasse quando attacco quello esterno e si riattivasse quando lo stacco.

Per ora sono riuscito solo ad ottenere, con twinview in clone, parte della prima soluzione.

Infatti visto che i due monitor hanno risoluzioni diverse, in quello del portatile manca una parte della schermata in larghezza, mentre a quello esterno manca in altezza.

il mio xorg.conf è:

```

Section "ServerFlags"

        AllowMouseOpenFail

        Option "Xinerama"               "0"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen   0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath     "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitsteam-vera/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/lfp-fix"

        ModulePath "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "synaptics"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "imps/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver       "synaptics"

   Identifier   "TouchPad"

   Option       "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option       "LeftEdge"      "1700"

   Option       "RightEdge"     "5300"

   Option       "TopEdge"       "1700"

   Option       "BottomEdge"    "4200"

   Option       "FingerLow"     "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh"    "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime"    "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove"    "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed"      "0.1"

   Option       "MaxSpeed"      "0.2"

   Option       "AccelFactor"   "0.002"

   Option       "SHMConfig"     "on"

   Option       "UseShm"        "on"

 EndSection

        

        

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30.0-81.0

    VertRefresh 56.0-75.0

    Option "UseEDIDDpi" "FALSE"

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "NoLogo"   "1"

        Option     "NvAGP"    "2"

        Identifier  "Videocard0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

#        Screen       "Screen0"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "HWCursor" "off"

        Option      "SWCursor" "on"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "ignoreEDID"    "false"

        Option      "UseEdidFreqs"  "true"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        Option "DPMS"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"                                                           

        Option      "DRI"     "true"

        Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option   "TripleBuffer"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP: NULL; CRT: 1680x1050_60 +0+0, DFP: 1600x1200_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

come faccio a risolvere questa situazone o ancora meglio ad arrivare alla seconda soluzione?

grazie

----------

## Peach

twinview non fa quello che vuoi, può solo duplicare lo schermo

ti conviene fare una ricerca per "xinerama" (se n'è parlato recentemente su questo forum tra l'altro)

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ti consiglio ti usare nvidia-settings, con quell'utility aggiustare la risolzione di due monitor e' facilissimo e comodissimo, e lo puoi fare senza stare a modificare xorg.conf ogni volta!

----------

## inspiron

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Ti consiglio ti usare nvidia-settings, con quell'utility aggiustare la risolzione di due monitor e' facilissimo e comodissimo, e lo puoi fare senza stare a modificare xorg.conf ogni volta!

 

ma con nvidia-settings posso solo mettere twinview(che non mi serve) e Separate X screen(e penso che nemmeno questo faccia alcaso mio??). sbaglio?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Con twuinview puoi o mettere gli schermi uno accanto all'altro e farne uno solo, o duplicare l'immagine. Per quanto riguarda la risoluzione naturalmente quello con quella piu' piccola vedra' la schermata "tagliata"

Per spegnere uno alla connessione dell'altro non so come aiutarti.

----------

## inspiron

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Con twuinview puoi o mettere gli schermi uno accanto all'altro e farne uno solo, o duplicare l'immagine. Per quanto riguarda la risoluzione naturalmente quello con quella piu' piccola vedra' la schermata "tagliata"
> 
> Per spegnere uno alla connessione dell'altro non so come aiutarti.

 

lo so...

pero il mio intento è proprio quello di non avere una schermata tagliata... è proprio questo il mio problema....come posso fare?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

usa la stessa risoluzione....

----------

## Peach

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> usa la stessa risoluzione....

 

e se non vuoi usare la stessa risoluzione mi sa che la soluzione sia xinerama (2)

----------

## inspiron

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   usa la stessa risoluzione.... 
> 
> e se non vuoi usare la stessa risoluzione mi sa che la soluzione sia xinerama (2)

 

scusate ma credo di nonc apre delle cose....

in tutte le guide che ho trovate sul forum e su google usano "schermo1 rightof/leftof schermo2.

ma cosi non si ottiene di dividere la schermata s due schermi?

----------

## Peach

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> in tutte le guide che ho trovate sul forum e su google usano "schermo1 rightof/leftof schermo2.
> 
> ma cosi non si ottiene di dividere la schermata s due schermi?

 

no

xinerama viene usato per configurare multi-monitor e puoi posizionarli relativamente uno agli altri non necessariamente per estendere il desktop

la comodità di "leftof" "rightof" è che se il monitor aggiuntivo ce l'hai alla tua destra, se ti muovi a destra il mouse va effettivamente di là

spero di essermi spiegato  :Cool: 

----------

## inspiron

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   in tutte le guide che ho trovate sul forum e su google usano "schermo1 rightof/leftof schermo2.
> 
> ma cosi non si ottiene di dividere la schermata s due schermi? 
> 
> no
> ...

 

e se io non voglio fare questa cosa al posto di rightof/leftof che devo mettere?

----------

## Peach

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> e se io non voglio fare questa cosa al posto di rightof/leftof che devo mettere?

 

fai a meno di metterlo

se guardi in man xorg.conf dovrebbe esserci il valore di default

ripeto: cerca xinerama nel forum

----------

## inspiron

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   e se io non voglio fare questa cosa al posto di rightof/leftof che devo mettere? 
> 
> fai a meno di metterlo
> 
> se guardi in man xorg.conf dovrebbe esserci il valore di default
> ...

 

mi saro rincretinito, ma non riesco a trovare cosa devo mettere al posto di leftof/rightof...

giuro che ho cercato molot e molto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## inspiron

quello che sono riuscito ad ottenere è di avere i due schermi non "tagliati" alla risoluzione giusta.

Però sui due schermi non vedo la stesso desktop, posso spostarmi tra i due schermi con il mouse ma non vedo le stesse cose sui due monitor come volevo io...

come posso fare? 

questo è il mio xorg.conf:

```

# XF86Config for Nvidida 

        

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen   0  "Screen0" 1600 0

        Screen   1  "Screen1"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        AllowMouseOpenFail

        Option "Xinerama"               "0"

EndSection 

Section "Files"

        RgbPath     "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitsteam-vera/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/lfp-fix"

        ModulePath "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

         Load  "dbe"

   Load  "synaptics"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

   

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver     "synaptics"

   Identifier     "TouchPad"

   Option   "Device"     "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option   "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

   Option   "LeftEdge"      "1700"

   Option   "RightEdge"     "5300"

   Option   "TopEdge"       "1700"

   Option   "BottomEdge"    "4200"

   Option   "FingerLow"   "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh"   "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime"   "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove"   "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed"   "0.1"

   Option   "MaxSpeed"   "0.2"

   Option   "AccelFactor"   "0.002"

   Option   "SHMConfig"   "on"

   Option       "UseShm"        "on"

 EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option "UseEDIDDpi" "FALSE" 

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Sharp"

    HorizSync       75.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0 - 61.0

    Option "UseEDIDDpi" "FALSE"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "NoLogo"   "1"  

        Option     "NvAGP"    "2"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option       "HWCursor" "off"

   Option       "SWCursor" "on"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "ignoreEDID"    "false" 

        Option      "UseEdidFreqs"  "true" 

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        Screen 0

        Option "DPMS"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI"     "true"

        Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option   "TripleBuffer"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "NoLogo"   "1"

        Option     "NvAGP"    "2"

        Identifier  "Videocard1"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "HWCursor" "off"

        Option      "SWCursor" "on"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "ignoreEDID"    "false"

        Option      "UseEdidFreqs"  "true"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        Screen 1

        Option "DPMS"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI"     "true"

        Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option   "TripleBuffer"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

 DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: 1600x1200_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

grazie

----------

## Peach

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> quello che sono riuscito ad ottenere è di avere i due schermi non "tagliati" alla risoluzione giusta.
> 
> Però sui due schermi non vedo la stesso desktop, posso spostarmi tra i due schermi con il mouse ma non vedo le stesse cose sui due monitor come volevo io...
> 
> come posso fare? 

 

con lucapost siamo arrivati allo stesso punto

avevo trovato un 

```
Option "Clone" "on"
```

 ma non ho verificato nel manuale di xorg se sia valida e quando lo sia e soprattutto se sia utilizzabile con xinerama.

IN OGNI CASO....

il problema (che ovviamente non era chiaro all'inizio, almeno per me) è che voi volete avere un desktop clonato, MA A RISOLUZIONE DIVERSA... allora mi sono domandato: ma è veramente possibile? cioè.... xorg dovrebbe essere in grado di diminuire la risoluzione del desktop non dello schermo (ammettendo che lo schermo esterno sia più piccolo), quindi anziché avere 90ppi esce a tipo 45ppi... mi viene qualche dubbio sulla realizzablità di tale cosa. 

tutto ovviamente IMHO.

(PS: spero di essermi spiegato)

----------

## inspiron

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   quello che sono riuscito ad ottenere è di avere i due schermi non "tagliati" alla risoluzione giusta.
> 
> Però sui due schermi non vedo la stesso desktop, posso spostarmi tra i due schermi con il mouse ma non vedo le stesse cose sui due monitor come volevo io...
> 
> come posso fare?  
> ...

 

Il problema, almeno per me, è proprio questo.

l'unica semi-soluzione a cui sono arrivato è quella di mettere separate x screen con tutti e due gli schermi in absolute.

pero cosi il mouse si sposta da un monitor e l'altro e le schermate sono diverse.

Che poi altro non sarebbe lo xorg.conf che ho postato prima.

quello che mi chiedo io è:

è ossibile che in windos si può ottenere quello che voglio io con 3 click e in xorg non si possa fare?

semplicemente mi sembra strano....

----------

## veonline

se non usi xinerama allora, come mi pare dalla tua configurazione, usi twinwiev. prova ad aggiungere

```

Option "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

```

dentro alla Section "Device" (io ho messo tutte le opzioni twinview lì...)

hope it helps  :Smile: 

----------

## inspiron

 *veonline wrote:*   

> se non usi xinerama allora, come mi pare dalla tua configurazione, usi twinwiev. prova ad aggiungere
> 
> ```
> 
> Option "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"
> ...

 

ma cosi avrei un clone si, ma uno schermo sarebbe tagliato in altezza ed uno in larghezza a causa delle risolzioni differenti....

credo....

----------

## veonline

 *Quote:*   

> ma cosi avrei un clone si, ma uno schermo sarebbe tagliato in altezza ed uno in larghezza a causa delle risolzioni differenti....
> 
> credo....

 

si, credo anche io che tu abbia ragione...   :Sad: 

l'uso dei "panning domains' potrebbe venire incontro alle tue esigenze? avresti due schermi con la stessa risoluzione e il più piccolo srollerebbe da solo in base al movimento del mouse...

----------

## inspiron

 *veonline wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ma cosi avrei un clone si, ma uno schermo sarebbe tagliato in altezza ed uno in larghezza a causa delle risolzioni differenti....
> 
> credo.... 
> 
> si, credo anche io che tu abbia ragione...  
> ...

 

sembra interessante...

cosa sono i panning domains?

----------

## veonline

dal file /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631-r1/README.bz2:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>     A panning domain is the area in which a display device's viewport will be
> ...

 

nel file ci sono anche gli esempi... (ovviamente il percorso del file dipende dalla versione dei driver nvidia installati...  :Razz:  )

----------

## skypjack

Io ho un problema ancora più semplice e riesumo la discussione piuttosto che aprirne una nuova: il monitor esterno non fa!!

Più semplice di così...  :Very Happy: 

Cioè, non è che non fa, il proiettore fa (testato con altre macchine) e l'uscita sulla mia macchina funziona (testata per vie alterne), ma le due cose insieme sotto Gentoo non danno segni di vita.

Ora, prendete in considerazione che sono un xorg-ignorante, quindi vi prego di essere chiari in caso di consiglio.

Non chiedo tanto, mi basterebbe che funzionasse anche solo usando le stesse impostazioni del monitor del portatile, che supporta (mostrandosi esteticamente orribile, essendo nativo un 1280x800) anche lo "standard" 1024x768.

Qualcuno può indicarmi dove informarmi o quali sono i passi per raggiungere lo scopo? Ve ne sarei grato... Molto grato!!!  :Wink: 

Grazie in anticipo a chi vorrà aiutarmi...

[EDIT]: ignoratemi e perdonatemi, sotto esami non funziono bene. Ecco qua: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-339939-highlight-monitor+esterno.html , per i posteri...

----------

## skypjack

Fallimento!!!!

Configurazione: Inspiron 640m, intel 945GM, monitor onboard a 1280x800.

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

#   Screen         "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

   # Opzioni per la "gestione" del monitor

   Option "BlankTime" "5"

   # Option "StandbyTime" "10"

   # Option "SuspendTime" "20"

   # Option "OffTime" "30"

   Option "AIGLX" "true"

   Option "Xinerama" "on"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#   Option  "Xinerama"   "true"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail"   "on"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Keyboard"

   Driver "kbd"

   Option "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Mouse"

   driver "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "auto"

   Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option      "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option      "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option      "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option      "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option      "FingerLow" "25"

   Option      "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option      "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option      "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option      "HorizScrollDelta" "100"

   Option      "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option      "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option      "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option      "EdgeMotionMinZ" "17"

   Option      "EdgeMotionMaxZ" "21"

   Option      "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "30"

   Option      "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "35"

   Option      "LeftRightScrolling" "1"

   Option      "UpDownScrolling" "1"

   Option      "EmulatedMidButtonTime" "75"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option      "SHMconfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor"

   VendorName   "OnBoard"

   ModelName    "LCD"

   # 1280x800 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 83.46 MHz

   Modeline "1280x800"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.70 kHz; pclk: 64.11 MHz

   Modeline "1024x768"  64.11  1024 1080 1184 1344  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync

   # Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#   Identifier   "External"

#   VendorName   "Plug'n Play"

#   ModelName    "Anyone"

#   HorizSync    31.5 - 57.0

#   VertRefresh  40 - 150

#   Option "DPMS" "true"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "VesaCard"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:00:02:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "945GM"

   Driver   "i810"

   Option   "NoAccel"   "false"

   Option   "VBERestore"   "true"

   Option   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option   "DRI"   "true"

#   Option  "XVideo"   "true"

#   Option  "XvMCSurfaces"   "7"

#   Option  "PageFlip"   "true"

#   VideoRam   16384

   VideoRam   131072

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:00:02:0"

   Screen   0

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier  "945GMe"

#   Driver   "i810"

#   Option   "NoAccel"   "false"

#   Option   "VBERestore"   "true"

#   Option   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

#   Option   "DRI"   "true"

#   Option  "XVideo"   "true"

#   Option  "XvMCSurfaces"   "7"

#   Option  "PageFlip"   "true"

#   VideoRam   16384

#   VideoRam   131072

#   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

#   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

#   BusID       "PCI:00:02:1"

#   Screen   1

#EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device   "945GM"

   Monitor    "Monitor"

   Option   "FlatPanelProperties"   "Scaling=Centered"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

#      Virtual   1280 800

      Modes   "1280x800" "1024x768"

      Viewport   0 0

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#   Identifier "Screen1"

#   Device   "945GMe"

#   Monitor    "External"

#   Option   "FlatPanelProperties"   "Scaling=Centered"

#   DefaultDepth   24

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth   8

#      Virtual   1024 768

#      Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#      Viewport   0 0

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth   16

#      Virtual   1024 768

#      Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#      Viewport   0 0

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth   24

#      Virtual   1024 768

#      Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#      Viewport   0 0

#   EndSubSection

#EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group   0

   Mode   0666

EndSection

```

Non solo non funziona il monitor esterno, ma dopo aver ricompilato con la use xinerama non funziona neanche beryl e mi lascia una bella schermata grigia!!

Qualcuno sa / può aiutarmi?

[EDIT]: Da riga di comando, ottengo quanto segue.

```

nlogn@blackcube ~ $ beryl

**************************************************************

* Beryl system compatiblity check                            *

**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : AIGLX

Checking Display :0.0 ...

[b][EDIT (bis)]:[/b] Ho or ora realizzato che Xinerama mette ko il dri, da cui la schermata bianca di beryl. Disattivando l'opzione Xinerama (commentata, default off) in xorg.conf beryl riprende vita. Ma quindi Xinerama non è utilizzabile con beryl? Deduco... :-(

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)

Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed

Checking for RandR extension                    : passed

Checking for XSync extension                    : passed

Checking Screen 0 ...

Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed

Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed

Checking for non power of two texture support   : passed

Checking maximum texture size                   : passed (2048x2048)

beryl: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, falling back on visinfo.

Reloading options

nlogn@blackcube ~ $

```

----------

## skypjack

Niente e nessuno??

Peach, facevo affidamento su di te...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

